# female/female soft domination revenge



## hamster80 (Jan 24, 2010)

It is so rare to find good stories where a female gains control over another female to fatten her and make her less appealing in the eyes of the world. I like stories where the protagonist is caught in the dilemma of falling under the antagonist's control (and wanting to be pleasing to her and acceptable to her) versus a desire to not become fat. I also like when the antagonist is gentle but firm (not harsh and hateful) with pet names and rewards for compying and such for the one under her control. I like a lot of description about the protagonist's body changes and growing needs for more assistance from her antagonist. 'Tales of the Spa' comes close to the type of story that I most like. Can anyone recommend any stories or sites? Thanks.


----------



## maltesefalcon (Jan 25, 2010)

Not _exactly_ like that but you may find Fill Up Your Bali to your liking.
Also Fat for Teacher and The Tender Trap.

Maybe Going Global as well.

All have some elements of your post.

They're all posted on this site. Enjoy.


----------



## MadeFA (Jan 25, 2010)

I highly recommend "inability" found here; http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56614

Of all the stories I have ever read, this is the only one that I would enjoy getting permission from the authoer to flesh out a bit, with either a sequel or just more detail.


----------



## Atilde (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello,

I may tell you to have a look on the www.foreverchanging.org in my stories under Atilde folio. Take care these stories are for adults. There are very good one's under Badcompany folio and others and others from excellent writers... And sure, Matt .L stories under his folio.

Sincerely

Atilde


----------

